# Hello from South Africa



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome , good to see more SA guys getting hooked up


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome 2 AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!* :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* robass1. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hello, South Africa!*

Welcome from an Ohio Buckeye! Love the site, sure you will too.

What do you bowhunt in South Africa? Too many critters there that can eat me! 

See you around.

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## robass1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome , we hunt quite a variety of species herein the Eastern Cape of South Africa . Impala , Springbuck , Blue Wildebeest , Kudu , Bushbuck , Warthog , Bushpig , Fallow Deer , Duiker .


----------

